# Budapest short face tumbler?



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

I need help again. My question is do a budapest short face tumbler tumble or roll? Because if they tumble i will buy a pair in the petshop.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think they perform,they're for show.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Ours do a bit of tumbling, not much becuase they are flying in our living room.

Not sure if they are really ment to perform though.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Birdman79 and Egypswiftlady for the reply. 

I need more info about budapest short face tumbler.


----------

